# [solved] keine Warnung mehr bei maskierten ebuilds in world

## Mr. Anderson

Früher (noch vor zwei Wochen) war das möglich:ein in allen Versionen masktiertes Paket a demaskieren (z. B. in package.keywords)

emerge a

das Paket wieder maskieren

emerge world -p

eine Warnung von Portage lesen, die mitteilt, dass ein Paket aus world maskiert istmit dem neuesten Portage (2.1.3.19) geht das nicht mehr. Diese Pakete werden einfach ignoriert. Kein Hinweis, kein unmergen. Einfach nichts. Ist dieses Verhalten beabsichtigt? Wenn ja: wie prüfe ich dann korrekt auf maskierte Pakete in world? Wie prüfe ich ob für Pakete aus testing nach einem emerge --sync neuerdings stable-Versionen existieren ohne jedes Paket einzeln zu untersuchen?Last edited by Mr. Anderson on Mon Feb 11, 2008 6:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

$emaint --check world

eventuell?

Tobi

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> $emaint --check world
> 
> eventuell?
> 
> Tobi

 

gute Idee. Aber leider meint emaint, dass alles in Ordnung ist.

----------

## mv

Ja, mit Portage liegt im Moment einiges im Argen:

Gerade heute hatte ich festgestellt, dass ich neuerdings beide gpgme Slots installiert hatte. Also habe ich mal den alten Slot 0.3 in /etc/portage/package.mask maskiert, um zu sehen, ob ich ihn löschen kann (gpgme will ich eigentlich nicht - also steht es nicht im world file - aber einige Programme bestehen darauf). Da ein emerge -NaDu world nach der Maskierung keine Fehler brachte, habe ich Slot 0.3 gelöscht. Aber beim nächsten emerge -NaDu world beschwerte sich Portage dann über den maskierten Slot. Das ist zumindest abweichend vom vorherigen Verhalten und auch reichlich unschön, dass man jetzt zum "Testen" löschen und neu emergen muss.

Aber es kommt noch ein echter Bug: Die Maske habe ich wieder entfernt und dann emerge -NDu world aufgerufen. Daraufhin reemergt portage nur nochmal den (ohnehin gerade frisch installierten) Slot 1 statt des tatsächlich fehlenden Slot 0.3 - offensichtlich stimmt der gebaute Dependency Tree vorne und hinten nicht.

In den "Optimierungen" der letzten Portage-Versionen wurde offensichtlich Etliches verschlimmbessert.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mir ist da etwas aufgefallen, was da auch in diese Reihe passt. emerge -e world erzeugt etwas anderes, als ein System, welches ständig mit emerge -uDN world aktualisiert wurde. emerge -e will dann Pakete bauen, die vorher gar nicht da waren und es werden auch manchmal neuere Versionen von Paketen installiert als mit einem Update.

----------

## Necoro

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Mir ist da etwas aufgefallen, was da auch in diese Reihe passt. emerge -e world erzeugt etwas anderes, als ein System, welches ständig mit emerge -uDN world aktualisiert wurde. emerge -e will dann Pakete bauen, die vorher gar nicht da waren und es werden auch manchmal neuere Versionen von Paketen installiert als mit einem Update.

 

Das ist bekannt ... da emerge -e world build-dependencies berücksichtigt und emerge -avNDu world nicht ...  :Smile:  ... als Test: lasse mal emerge -avNDu world --with-bdeps=y laufen

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Seit Portage 2.1.4.? bekommt man nun eine Warnung, wenn ein maskiertes Paket installiert ist. Sehr schön.

----------

